# Best bream combo <$300



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

I am looking at a new bream combo for under $300. i realy like the new abu veratis rods and the mojiko plastix and tournament rods. As far as reels go i like in shimano
symetre 1000 the seido 1000 and sahara 1000. in daiwa, the exceler the regal and the legalis. i have also looked at these shakesphere deceiver spin. is this a take off of the pfluger supreme because shakesphere and pfluger made in same factory i think. any way thnx


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

If you don't mind shopping overseas here is a Shimano Stradic CI4 1000 for around $200 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-stradic- ... 1c16db2bd9

Then you could get a 1-3kg berkley dropshot, Pflueger Trion or similar rod for around $100 and you're set

That's what i would get but it's all up to you


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mo tackle at Coffs Harbour have got stradics on special for under $200.00 but doesn,t leave a lot left for the rod....regards Carl


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks kraley 
but ive got plenty of siennas, and looking for a bit of an upgrade up to about 150
And the new siennas have a really bad bail and arnt as smooth
but i will check out the dropshot 2


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Stayaway from the shakespear deciever reel. They are sweet when brand new but they don't have rust resistant bearings whilst there competition in that price range from shimano and daiwa do. After a few months the bearings start to rust and the bail mechanism gets very loose and won't flip all the way back down. I've been very disappointed in mine which is a shame because i thought they were great at first.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

breamfish said:


> If you don't mind shopping overseas here is a Shimano Stradic CI4 1000 for around $200 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-stradic- ... 1c16db2bd9
> 
> Then you could get a 1-3kg berkley dropshot, Pflueger Trion or similar rod for around $100 and you're set
> 
> That's what i would get but it's all up to you


Couldn't agree more. An outstanding outfit


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

RangiRocks said:


> breamfish said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind shopping overseas here is a Shimano Stradic CI4 1000 for around $200 http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHIMANO-stradic- ... 1c16db2bd9
> ...


Make it the dropshot with the stardic - and it's hands down best value for me.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Keep your eyes peeled for a silstar flickstick 2-4 kilo rod. they usually retail for around $200 but have seen them for $100. Considering they have fuji silicon carbibe guides if you find one for $100 you will be laughing.


----------

